# 1983 Quattro, possible sale...



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

What kind of interest would there be for a Quattro in the DC area? Currently no engine in the car, all original, body in good shape.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 1983 Quattro, possible sale... (84veedub)*

Hmmm, whattaya want for it?


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: 1983 Quattro, possible sale... ([email protected])*

$3000


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 1983 Quattro, possible sale... (84veedub)*

Probably a great interest for it if you advertise in the right place.
Everything but the engine?
The parts alone if you parted it out would be over twice that easily.....
How are the front fenders?????
Worth thier weight in gold........
Many people are looking for shells that they can drop in a more modern engine such as a 3B, or AAN.


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: 1983 Quattro, possible sale... (Sepp)*

The front fenders are in nearly perfect shape


----------



## 83UrQ (Nov 21, 2003)

Any rust?


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

There is a quarter sized hole in the rear drivers side wheel well, otherwise very clean.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (84veedub)*

Pics?


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*sorry for the wait*

I just moved and haven't thought to post until now, sorry. It seems I won't be needing to sell the car either. The project lives for now.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: sorry for the wait (84veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84veedub* »_ The project lives for now.

Good...It's hard to see a urq project on the outs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: sorry for the wait (Sepp)*

Agreed. Good luck with the project.


----------

